# Pigments over NI?



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Piggy3 is on sale again via NI. Does it install through Native Access (without the Arturia one)? Thought of getting it if thats the case.


----------



## Pier (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 5, 2022)

Ah thanks, wasn’t loading on phone. Ok, now im sad.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 5, 2022)

Great ! Gonna get it !!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2022)

It’s been cheaper direct from Arturia.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Apr 5, 2022)

If you have any Arturia products registered in your account and buying via the Arturia store whenever there is a sale, you have an additional discount that is displayed at check-out. On the last sale, because I had Analog Lab V, I got extra discounts for each subsequent purchase through the Arturia store (discount that was not listed anywhere on the website). I have now all their software products bought one by one at the last Black Friday - started all from the Analog Lab Intro included with the KeyStep. As a clue, I got the whole FX Collection 2 for only £69 versus the current sale price of £179 at NI. Just make sure to buy the products in separate transactions.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2022)

Yeah I bought a pigments for 49


----------

